# Farrier School



## FoxGardener92 (Mar 2, 2013)

I am planning on making a career in horseshoeing and I need to get a good quality education first before I get certified. So my question to all of you is this. 
In your opinion or experience, what are some of the top farrier schools/programs in the country where I would have the best chance of getting the education I need to make a career in horseshoeing?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornell- http://www.vet.cornell.edu/education/farrier/


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Chris Gregory's Heartland Horseshoeing School in Missouri. You get pretty solid in the basics, handle and shoe a LOT of horses. You learn to work steel, create a variety of shoes. It is not easy, no baby-sitting, with goals to meet as you learn more skills. You go there to live for the course of the schooling. There are several choices in sessions, but your best bet is to go for the entire time of about 6-7 months, to get the knowledge you need to be a real, full-time Farrier eventually, and expect to "make it" in the real world.

http://heartlandhorseshoeing.com/

You may want to still apprentice with some Farriers when you get home, learn about specialized shoeing in various disciplines.

Chris' Farrier book is full of VERY good information, with excellent photos and drawings to clearly illustrate the point being made. Covers a huge amount of details, so it is a great reference book for any Farrier to have on hand. Not cheap, don't know if you could find a used copy because it hasn't been out a long time. But truly worth the price to buy it.

You need to be mentally tough, to embark on Farrier schooling, know that you CAN get thru the learning parts, working parts and complete the course. Every class will have those who quit, just not up to the job they face, for their own reasons. Others attend and have a very good time, learn plenty. And this seems to be true where ever you would attend Farrier training. 

Do you have any horse handling skills? That is very helpful, lets you read a horse better before getting under him.


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

I just spoke about having a career as a farrier with our farrier last week. He said that it took him 5 years before he had enough clients to justify quitting his day job, then another 3 to be comfortable.

He said the only way he made it a career was that he had a mentor that took him under his wing and gave him some clients.

Good luck with your farrier training. It is definitely a job I would not want to have.

Jim


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I agree with Cornell and Heartland. Kentucky Horseshoeing School (Mitch Taylor, very anatomy based, which I like) is also good. Greg Gray's Wolverine is a good school too http://www.wfschool.com/courses/Courses.htm


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Anyone competing as Farriers with the Amish is going to have a VERY hard time until they gain a good reputation. The Amish will undercut your prices about 99% of the time. And a lot of owners are unwilling to look at anything beyond the cost, won't recognize a good or poorly done horse trim.

However when the horse is SO LAME after an Amish trim that it can't get moved, then owner has to call the skilled Farrier to come and fix horse with shoes and pads, pay AGAIN so horse can even walk. Owners start to notice hooves a little more!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

goodhors said:


> Anyone competing as Farriers with the Amish is going to have a VERY hard time until they gain a good reputation. The Amish will undercut your prices about 99% of the time. And a lot of owners are unwilling to look at anything beyond the cost, won't recognize a good or poorly done horse trim.
> 
> However when the horse is SO LAME after an Amish trim that it can't get moved, then owner has to call the skilled Farrier to come and fix horse with shoes and pads, pay AGAIN so horse can even walk. Owners start to notice hooves a little more!


Not to mention that there are always plenty of naive horse owners out there who believe that the Amish are the last word in anything horse.


----------



## FoxGardener92 (Mar 2, 2013)

I called and talked with someone at Kentucky Horseshoeing School today for a while. I asked a lot of questions. I think it'll take quite a bit of financial leverage and preparation for me to be get into a position to do it soon. But one way or another I am determined to make my way in the equine industry and I'm convinced that horseshoeing is the way to go.
I wonder though, how people are able to save up enough to pay for the schooling without waiting until they're middle aged to afford it. The goal here is to get the education, get certified, and start working so as to build the business into a full time source of income to make a living.
Any thoughts or strategies? I am not short on determination or drive. I am quick to learn, well motivated, smart enough, and physically fit. Where I'm lacking presently is financially.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

In all the yrs of having horses I have had 2 farriers which were really good. One was a guy who trained at some school in Oklahoma. I can't remember the exact name but something like Oklahoma farrier school or something with OK in the name. He was a VERY skilled farrier and could do great corrective work, etc. 

The other AMAZING farrier was an older black man who was trained by his father. He started when he was 13 and his dad took him out of school to help him as his father was older. He did some amazing work. 

I wish there were more decent and RELIABLE farriers in our area. Many here are either crappy or they just fail to show up half the time. From what I have heard in the Denver and Ft Collins areas of CO a full time decent farrier can easily make $70,000 yr some over $100,000. It is super hard work tho and I know my back wouldn't make it a day! LOL


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Quote "From what I have heard in the Denver and Ft Collins areas of CO a full time decent farrier can easily make $70,000 yr some over $100,000. It is super hard work tho and I know my back wouldn't make it a day! LOL"

What most folks NEVER stop to consider, it what it COSTS to be a Farrier who turns a profit. There are SO MANY who never act like this work is a BUSINESS! You see that big number of dollars, and I see expenses of staying in business as a SELF-EMPLOYED person. Most of these folks NEED to use the services of an Accountant, but almost none ever do. The Accountant is a specialist in how to manage your Business money, while the Farrier is a hoof and leg Specialist, so combined, they each do their part in keeping the Farrier and his/her business operating at a profit!!

Even starting with the bigger number, $100,000, the good Accountant will sit with the Farrier, go thru the list of customers, how much is made at each stop, how long it takes to get there, what cash is made off each horse handled. Then they go thru the list of Farrier Expenses, cost of vehicle, vehicle expenses, Insurance on both vehicle and health care, fuel to get to customers, cost of shoes, tools, steel, forge gas, all the things needed to be the "complete" Farrier and their costs. Taxes and Social Security will also need to be figured in someplace. Accountant works their magic formulas, depreciating things, expenses that can be deducted for the business, so the Farrier can see in black and white, what it is costing them to be in business, what is left over from the LONG list of business expenses, as their "Living Wage". That left over number can be SCARY because it generally is pretty low, though the Farrier "earns" the $100,000 each year, he has almost nothing left over!

And how many hours of every week does he put in to make that kind of money? Anything left over for family life, recreation? Often not much, just working ALL the time. The Accountant will tell you how much you are getting paid for each working hour, and sometimes you could make and KEEP more money working for McDonalds! Along with have some free time too.

As a number of Self-Employed folks have told us, their boss is a REAL So and So!

Back to the $100,000 earning Farrier, if he gets to KEEP $30,000 of that after paying for everything else, he is DOING WELL. That money then goes to pay the other same bills for living that we do, food for family, clothing, house payment or rent, cost of children needs, and so on. Money doesn't go far if s/he is the only money earner in the family. And how many hours again, does it take each week, to earn those "big bucks?" 

Being a Farrier is a hard life, though it can be deeply gratifying. Who else besides JC himself, gets to "make the lame walk!" Ha Ha Most Farriers don't stay in the business all that long. 5yrs is the most common number. 10 years is a pretty good time length, 20 years is much less common, with the "lifers" being pretty few.

It is MUCH harder to start being a Farrier at an older age, being married, having a family that depends on your income. Most of the ones I know, are young people, late teens after High School, early twenties but no commitments yet. They just save up money, then pack up and go to school for the time needed. Live REALLY cheaply, not a problem if you are a single person and can cut all those corners. A married couple with one partner having a reliable job, making enough to support the family unit while the other does the full-time schooling needed to get the basics of the Farrier craft, can work, but both partners need to be deeply committed to each other and the future prospect of a Farrier business, for it to succeed with separation time attending school. Otherwise, you have to save up, maybe take out a loan for school, and just jump in regardless of the loss of your job. Being really committed enough to do that is hard. 

With the Auto industry retirements, plants shutting down, we watched a BUNCH of guys do Farrier school as their choice of 2nd career retraining, paid for by the Industry. They came back home, jumped in as Farriers. Now 5yrs or more later, we don't know any still in the business. That is HARD WORK, is what they all say when you run into them! They were totally unprepared or self-disciplined enough to get up EVERY DAY, get to work even if they felt bad, had bad horses, or whatever the reason. Many are now divorced, or doing another kind of job.

Being a Farrier take some REALLY strong commitment to being self-disciplined, working thru the bad times, and JUST DOING IT. That part-time stuff just doesn't cut it, you will lack skills, body is not fit to the work, so you get hurt easier. You will lack "the eye" because you just are not doing enough work to stay sharp looking at legs and hooves in quantity, EVERY DAY. So your quality of work will suffer from it, along with being slow, so time on the job will be longer too.

Good Farriers around here, expect a trim to take 15 minutes for all 4 hooves, and shoes all around, to take an hour if not a big or special show package. Special handmade shoes will take a bit longer. But as the saying goes, "time is money" so the quicker they can do each horse, means the more they can get done each day, for a bigger cash payoff at the end of the day. You can only learn to do things WELL and quickly, if you are doing it all the time, practice, practice, practice. Attending the Farrier get-togethers at both the State and National level, will expose you to excellent speakers, new ideas in every area of the business. If you can only do one, usually the best choice is the one put on by the Farrier Magazine in Cincinati, OH, in early Feb? Sponsor tries to have cutting edge stuff, as well as experienced Farriers talking to new Farriers about their business methods, forge skills. Every year is different, but well worth attending, so you can "network" with others in the business. Expense is business deductible too!


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I absolutely understand there are expenses in this farrier biz. I did not mean to make it sound like a get rich quick job. However, some of the better farriers I have met DO make a very nice living, many DO NOT work weekends and certainly not holidays. These are the ones who do run it professionally. One guy I knew and used in the past in Denver area had started working as a farrier when his young kids got into horses. He became friends with their farrier and eventually became apprenticed and went to school himself for it. He HAD a good professional job and made MORE as a farrier working his own schedule and quit his "day job" and became a full time farrier and LOVED it. He had a stay-at-home wife and 2 young kids. He had a nicer home in the suburbs and enuff income to board 2 horses and have a nice life. I know it is not for everyone and it is very hard work. But I don't think it should be discouraged as it can be a good living for someone who likes the type of work and is disciplined about their business. I know there is certainly a demand and lack of GOOD farriers in this area.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Tiempo and Malinda are both posters here and are both top notch farriers. They would probably be your best source of reliable and accurate info about becoming a farrier.
But I've also heard great things about Cornell.


----------



## FoxGardener92 (Mar 2, 2013)

I talked to Jacob Butler at Butler Professional Farrier School yesterday and I'm quite intrigued with the program there. Does anyone have experience or input on the quality of that school?


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

I am a graduate of Oklahoma Horseshoeing school, in 1977 (when I graduated) it was located in Stillwater, OK. Now it is Oklahoma City. Best school in my opinion, they are licensed, offer different levels of training. They will help you create a business plan and be successful. Give them a call. VA approved as well as for other scholarship/money plans. If I can offer any advice, feel free to ask. 

I was 14 years old when I went. Went through the hassles of being to young to be a good shoer, didn't have any winners so must not have been a good shoer, was my full time day job for 5 years. Back isn't what it used to be, went to college and now teach Agriculture Education. Had been a great second job/income for years. Had I known about stocks back then, would have had a portable set behind my truck and my back would still be sound. Won't trim or shoe a horse unless they are in the stocks (safer for them and me). Good luck, it is hard work, but can be very rewarding, you can travel the country, meet great people and see wonderful horses. Don't limit yourself to an area. Create a multi state area and communicate with your clients when you will be in the area and get that batch done and move on.


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

FoxGardener92 said:


> I talked to Jacob Butler at Butler Professional Farrier School yesterday and I'm quite intrigued with the program there. Does anyone have experience or input on the quality of that school?


I don't know anything about his school, but I met Jacob Butler at one of the AFA conventions many years ago. He is very knowledgeable and a nice guy - and his dad wrote the bible on horseshoeing, Principles of Horseshoeing.

I am very disappointed with the students from ANY of the Oklahoma farrier schools - those schools were very popular in the 80s and into the mid-90s because they advertised heavily in magazines like Horse & Rider and Horse Illustrated (probably Western Horseman too, now that I think about it). When the internet was in it's infancy, other better horseshoeing schools were unknown. I've heard good things about Chris Gregory's school - he's really into certification and contests, if that's your thing.

But, more important than your schooling, is your apprenticeship. Start working with a really good farrier and stick with him/her for a couple of years. Then branch out to a few other really good farriers. Don't plan to make much money for the first five or so years (keep a part-time job). Don't work on horses that will hurt you (keep your part-time job so you can turn those down). Don't work for people who only get their horses trimmed a few times a year. Unless you are in an area where there are tons of horses with rich owners (like Wellington, FL), you're going to spend several years building up your clientele until you have enough GOOD clients to make a living from.

And, I know the OP didn't mention it - but shoeing stocks are a waste of your time and money and brings you only the worst clients and horses. You can't do a good shoeing/trimming job on a horse in stocks. If the horse won't stand without stocks DON'T SHOE IT!!! It's the owner's responsibility to have a well-trained horse for you to work on, if that isn't the case, walk away.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Quote "I've heard good things about Chris Gregory's school - he's really into certification and contests, if that's your thing"

A person who can make shoes according to what is requested in a testing, is going to be a better "craftsman" than a Farrier who has little or no skills in the Forge. Getting Certified and facing competition at Judged gatherings, should help create a more skilled shoe maker, able to produce what is NEEDED for this animal. Not a Farrier who can only use keg shoes of some kind, to provide the protection the customer horse needs. Even with keg shoes, being able to modify them for better fit in the forge, will let shoes work better for that horse. 

Part of a Farrier's Continuing Education is reading the Farrier Magazines, going to Farrier gatherings, Clinics under "Big Name Farriers", to meet and learn what is now used successfully to treat hoof issues. Then the Farrier goes home and makes some of these new shoe models, improves his/her skill levels, in case a horse comes to them needing such a solution to his problem or to improve his performance.

Farriers, Students in a Farrier School, has to be confident enough to go forward in making shoes to the standard of Judging to reach Certification approvals and compete in Competitions. This Farrier is going to be "turned loose" on the Public with knowledge learned at School. Farrier has to be able to diagnose what horse needs, provide a high standard of work to their customers and make a living as The Farrier to call. Showing your work, skills, in front of your Peers, will provide both positive feedback and points that need improving to MEET the standard needed in getting Certified or winning a shoe contest. The starting Farriers I have met all thought they gained quite a bit, by attending shoeing Contests, and being Certified let their customers have more confidence in that Farrier's skills when caring for their equines.

Of course Farrier should also be doing horse shoeing work daily, adding to their knowledge base, not just contests, so they can put what they learn into practice in real life.


----------



## Farmerjonathan (Mar 11, 2013)

malinda said:


> I don't know anything about his school, but I met Jacob Butler at one of the AFA conventions many years ago. He is very knowledgeable and a nice guy - and his dad wrote the bible on horseshoeing, Principles of Horseshoeing.
> 
> I am very disappointed with the students from ANY of the Oklahoma farrier schools - those schools were very popular in the 80s and into the mid-90s because they advertised heavily in magazines like Horse & Rider and Horse Illustrated (probably Western Horseman too, now that I think about it). When the internet was in it's infancy, other better horseshoeing schools were unknown. I've heard good things about Chris Gregory's school - he's really into certification and contests, if that's your thing.
> 
> ...



Wow, my first couple of posts here. Over 30 years shoeing experience and you slam everything I post? I will stand by my alma mater of Oklahoma Horseshoeing school. Know many fine shoers from there that are currently successful shoers. 
How many heavy horses do you shoe? Stocks are not an abusive tool. Also they require you to change your approach. My old mare was over 20 when I got my stocks. She would stand in them and doze (like many of our horses do) while being trimmed. With my back I cannot stand upside down and keep my stance and not lean on the horse. 
Being open minded or asking some questions would be preferred. Maybe this is a closed community and I accidentally thought people were open minded here and really wanted to know from experienced people. Yep, we used Doug Butler's book in school also as our text. So your slam to my post is not appreciated.


----------



## Pallyshire (Apr 19, 2013)

Honestly in my opinion the school doesn't matter as much as the person and the person overseeing the work. My friend went to one one of the top schools for veterinarian but she is a horrible vet and sadly I don't trust her "expert opinion". I also know a farrier that trained with an guy for 5 years and he can't shoe the side of a barn. He is honestly the worst farrier I have seen and he messed one of my mares up pretty bad. He also caused another horse to go lame. I don't know the specifics but he won't be rideable for a long time. 

I also agree stocks can be a very good tool. Especially to protect the back as farmerjohnathan states. I know of a very good farrier that used them. He was working on 40+ horses in two days. This was at a camp I worked at and if it wasn't for the stocks their is no way they could have done so many in such a short time and still be able to work the next morning. However, your horse should be able to stand without them. They can be dangerous if the horse is not trained but so can a trailer or a saddle if you have a spoiled, untrained, or crazy horse. My main point is just because you use stocks doesn't mean it's because your horse can't stand for a farrier. I know some will disagree but I've seen them work in favor of the farrier. It's almost the same thing as using stocks to palpate a mare. My mare will stand there as long as you want her to, however if I can put her in some stocks to where she can lean into it and relax then I will do that.. Same can be said for shoeing. The horse can keep their leg up easier and longer if they can lean on it and it in no way teaches them to not stand. My mare went two years in a stock and now she doesn't have one at the new place and she still stands great for the farrier. Anyways I'm off my rant...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

http://www.oklahomastatehorseshoeingschool.net/ is one but have you thought of being a horse dentist? I have a friend who is one and she's always busy all the time. Apparently horses need their teeth taken care of at least, once a month? Same thing with horseshoeing but I think it's safer than horseshoeing.


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

TedH71 said:


> http://www.oklahomastatehorseshoeingschool.net/ is one but have you thought of being a horse dentist? I have a friend who is one and she's always busy all the time. Apparently horses need their teeth taken care of at least, once a month? Same thing with horseshoeing but I think it's safer than horseshoeing.


Sorry, you must have misheard what she said about visit spacing to each horse. The horse owner is going to need the Farrier visiting LOTS more often in a year than the Horse Dentist. 

A skilled Horse Dentist should NOT be needed to visit more than once a year, unless horse has some bizarre malformation of the mouth. The skilled Dentist applies their magic, in shaping, removing bad portions of overgrown teeth, and SHOULD leave the mouth in great shape for another year of chewing well.

The skilled Farrier, will be visiting every 6-8 weeks, because hooves grow enough in that time, to need attention, in most locations. Much faster growth than teeth.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the correction  I can understand why my horse dentist friend is always looking for new clients then.


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

Lots of farriers are starting to do both teeth and hooves! I think some vets get a little ----y about this as having teeth floated was sort of a horse vet "bread-and-butter" type routine visit.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

goodhors said:


> Quote "I've heard good things about Chris Gregory's school - he's really into certification and contests, if that's your thing"
> 
> A person who can make shoes according to what is requested in a testing, is going to be a better "craftsman" than a Farrier who has little or no skills in the Forge. Getting Certified and facing competition at Judged gatherings, should help create a more skilled shoe maker, able to produce what is NEEDED for this animal. Not a Farrier who can only use keg shoes of some kind, to provide the protection the customer horse needs. Even with keg shoes, being able to modify them for better fit in the forge, will let shoes work better for that horse.
> 
> ...


While there's a lot of truth to what you write competing just isn't for everyone.

A friend of mine who is a former world champion told me he sometimes gets tired of the amount of time it takes to maintain that level of skill and I guarantee nobody would question the quality of his every day work


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

My son went to the Oklahoma horseshoeing school many years ago and loved it. He came home and mentored with a great farrier for several years and built up his clients. Married a pretty little cowgirl that spent every dime he brought home. He made good money in the summer but had little work in the winter. It took a lot to keep the truck going, health insurance, and save up enough to last during the winter. Life was good until one day he blew his knee out during the busiest time of year. Calls kept coming in, bills kept coming in, but he was laid up on crutches. He finally wised up and realized that was a young man's game. The little lady found a new cowboy and left him (thank God) and now he is in college on the dean's list and moving on to a new and much easier life. He still does my horses for free though!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

Tiempo said:


> While there's a lot of truth to what you write competing just isn't for everyone.
> 
> A friend of mine who is a former world champion told me he sometimes gets tired of the amount of time it takes to maintain that level of skill and I guarantee nobody would question the quality of his every day work


Not advocating a life in competition shoe making, just that a newly minted Farrier can benefit from going to a few contests, getting in the practice of making a specific style shoe to specs, in a timely fashion. Then getting feedback on the quality of their work from skilled Farrier Judges. Farrier can have a rather lonely route in daily life, so interacting with other Farriers in such a setting is real helpful to the newer Farriers as a learning opportunity. 

I would sure agree that staying qualified for the US Farrier Team is hard work and very time consuming in practicing, travel time. If he made the Team, he evidently works to a high level of skill. We know some US Farrier Team members, both past and present. Deep skills and knowledge of horse shoeing, earned over years of working hard to be VERY good Farriers.

Agreed that Chris Gregory himself likes competing, but his students have the opportunities to attend competitions during their time at his School. He doesn't FORCE them to go compete! I do think it is beneficial to students/new Farriers to do so. Again, to let them be easy working in public under the eyes of other Farriers, spectators, along with improving their craftsmanship in making the shoes required for the contest classes. Students can put shoe critiques to use in improving where they need to, learn not to be shy around other Farriers in asking for help and information. Just helps make them better business people, willing to be seen at their work, learn, as they develop their Farrier practices. 

Kind of like making your kids do public speaking things, so they are at ease in front of groups, able to talk on various topics to all kinds of people. Helpful in later life. Too many folks unwilling to be the center of attention, shy, just overcome with being looked at, can't communicate with their customers as a Farrier in a group setting. And of course EVERYONE wants to watch the Farrier work, ask questions, because you know "Horseshoeing is a dying art, with so few doing it".


----------



## Buckaroo (Jun 9, 2013)

My friend is a Farrier and she went to a school in Tucson, Az 
http://www.tucsonhorseshoeing.com/
She used to work for Fed Ex and says she loves this job so much more. It took her six months to get the clients but now shes doing really well. They have five or six different programs from the basics to hot shoeing to starting your own shoeing business. I hope that helps!


----------



## lbishop (Oct 10, 2013)

My daughter and son-in-law went through Chris's School in Lamar and said they received more hands on experience than most schools offer. They felt very prepared to go out on their own. Chris encourages students to stay current and I believe that's one reason he may do the competitions. 

Chris expects a lot from his students and his school is not the easiest one around. You will put in long hours but when you graduate you will be prepared to have your own business. You can do something's at home to make it easier on yourself at school. Learn the anatomy of the horse including muscles, attachments and bone structure. Also, be in good physical condition and if possible shadow a CF.


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Jacob Butler is a second generation teacher. 
His father is Dr Doug Butler who is the man who wrote the farrier science books most school use today. He was also my college farrier and equine science prof.
They (dad and sons) all live in Nebraska now and run their own school which is a very comprehensive in farrier science. You will cover a lot of information while you are there.
This family knows what they are doing when it comes to horses.
Not that it matters but the elder Dr Butler taught at Cornell, Cal Poly, Montana State, Penn State, Sul Ross, and Northwest Mo State U


----------



## PennyV (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm in Western WA, and I'm saving up for farrier school. If I weren't married and trying for kids, I'd probably be aiming for Heartland Horseshoeing School, for its more comprehensive curriculum, and immediate certification process, but since I can't spend a year out of state, I'm just going to see if I can pass the initial 8 week course, start apprenticing with a local farrier and work on getting certified (I've met a couple of really knowledgeable ones, who almost subconsciously narrate what and why they're doing, and love answering questions). I have the luxury of not needing to make an income, but I'd like to.

The place I'm looking at, is Mission Farrier School, in Monroe, WA. A couple of farriers I've talked to have had nothing but positive to say about this place. I get the impression that the Washington State University Veterinary Hospital refers a lot of their severe lameness issues to them for corrective shoeing. http://missionfarrierschool.com/

As a bonus, having a forge would help me establish a thoroughly Finnish hobby, hand-forging Finnish _puukko_-knives. If the knives turn out nice, it can be a decent, home-based sideline, especially for the more quiet winter season.


----------



## PennyV (Jun 25, 2013)

A minor development, after talking to more horse folk in our area, that after thinking over for a while, I will share, so you can decide for yourselves. Some people have good stuff to say about Mission graduates, others consistently say that you'll spend another tuition's worth to get good enough at the trade to start your own business (I actually believe I was aware of that part).

So the people I've talked with lately say that although the owner is a great farrier, the school may not give you the same bang for your buck as other farrier schools, which I knew, but I've also actively researched options on two continents. I got the impression that there are some folk out there who take the 8 week course, and then think they're done learning the trade, and those graduates have started giving the school a worse reputation than it might deserve... I don't know what to think, to be honest; is the school misleading students, or has there been a bunch of clueless individuals on their student roll lately, who've gone and caused trouble in the horse community? It could be both, or something else entirely. *I don't know the people who run the place personally, so I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt, and recommend researching any place you're looking at attending.*

However! I had a bit of luck with a non-school way into farriery, so I may not need to look at farrier schools at length anymore.

I was talking with the barn manager at a barn where I spend time at, and mentioned I can't afford farrier school, but would like to some day become a farrier. She said that I should just apprentice with a good farrier, and gave me the contact information for a couple of farriers, including her own farrier. They all have a solid reputation as farriers in the local horse community, who always have apprentices in tow, and who may be a good fit for my part-time availability situation, geographical location (his home base is less than 10 minutes from our homestead), and my budget. My addition to the list, is also learning style. It's a slower way to get into the trade, but the teacher to student ratio is 1:1 in an apprenticeship, and the curriculum is more flexible with only one student at a time.

We'll see what I end up doing, once we've actually settled in on our new land. With my impeccable luck, I'm probably going to find out I'm pregnant by the time there's an apprenticeship open next time... :hohum:


----------



## goodhors (Sep 6, 2011)

I am going to say that apprenticing is a longer, slower way to learn to be a Farrier. And depending on who you apprentice with, you may be learning good or poor skills in shoe building, trimming, along with often being limited in variety of horses shod.

We have a number of "hoof butchers" around who HAVE been in the business for MANY years. They are STILL poorly skilled, put the same shoe type on every horse. They have no adaptability to horse doing Trail Rides or English Pleasure in the ring, with being able to shoe horse to do that job well. Often they don't even BOTHER to put shoes (keg, not handmades) on a hoof that fit. Shoes are too small in most cases, nails are all over in placement and shoes come off on a regular basis. On just trims, they don't have matching pairs of hooves, one is XX degrees of angle with one toe length, while the other hoof is ZZ angles and a short toe. This leaves horse with 4 DIFFERENT hooves under him, just barefoot. Everyone I talk to thinks these guys are GREAT farriers!! Horse owners have no experience with SKILLED hoof workers, so they happily recommend these guys to other folks, which keeps the bad going on. Even horse owners who KNOW BETTER put up with this trash work, because he is cheap.

Skilled Farrier has certain standards they expect from customers, like a DRY, SAFE place to work, horses caught and brought to them by owner. Good light to see the hooves and work on horse in. DRY AND CLEAN animals to work on!! Horses with training to stand well, act civilized by not leaning, chewing on Farrier, pulling his legs away and "being cute" as owner laughs. No dogs running wildly up and down the aisles, or children either! People and animals get hurt if Farrier should work in these situations. They don't come back. And they do charge a good price to come apply their skills to your horses.

So the new Farrier needs to learn to stand up for themselves, make expectations clear when they start offering their services. I have been watching a couple newer Farriers developing over the last year, and customer expectations in prices, horses with BAD manners, working conditions are horrible! Could easily hurt those Farriers. Customer THINKS Farrier should feel priviledged to come work for her and just manhandle the horses into submission. Nope, Farriers were able to tell these Customers to have a Vet come tranq the horses or they couldn't do it for her. Farrier job is NOT Horse Training, that is owner or Trainer job.

One advantage of going to a School, is the great quantity of animals you see that come to be trimmed or shod. You see and learn to spot problems, usually have a variety of breeds, sizes and types of animals to work on so you have MORE experience, instead of only shoeing QHs for example. Apprenticing, you don't see that breed or use in variety in most practices or the quantity of animals the School sees.


----------



## PennyV (Jun 25, 2013)

I'd argue, that in our area, getting in a rut with a certain type of horses is not a problem. There's everything from high level dressage, to trail ponies, and performance rodeo horses, and everything in between, all within a 30 minute drive radius. In an average week, just with my equine hobbies, I lay my hands on minis, quarter horses, paints, draft mixes and full drafts, pony sized drafts, thoroughbreds, mutts, gaited horses, and some fancy schmanzy dressage horses. I spend an extra moment every time I pick feet, to take notes, and keep track of developments, and observe factors like footing and what its effect is on a hoof's condition in the long run, and have bugged every farrier who's willing to chat with me with questions. Many of them are happy to explain what they're doing, and why. I'm one big geek, when I get the bit between my teeth. :nerd:

The key to becoming good at your job, any job (I know, farriery is new to me, _but_ I have the same approach to all other jobs and projects, too) is, you don't stop studying, and keep learning from skilled craftspeople in their profession. If I were to learn from a Western-heavy farrier, I might later apprentice for a while with a gaited horse farrier, or maybe spend a couple of weeks tagging along with a barefoot trimmer who knows their stuff, or go to a farrier school across the country to improve my blacksmithing technique, and so on.

The fact remains, tuition to farrier school is beyond the reach of my current budget, so although apprenticeships are a long term proposition, they may be my only way to currently get into the industry.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Our farrier is a 30 year old AC guy who has four young children and a stay at home wife to support. Nearly all horses around here are barefooted. Our neighbor, who does rodeo in the summer, keeps his rodeo horses shod only during the season. 

I have no idea how the young keeps his family fed on $40 per horse. Most rural people around here don't have horses so he must travel a lot. As we all know, fuel isn't cheap.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

PennyV said:


> I'd argue, that in our area, getting in a rut with a certain type of horses is not a problem. There's everything from high level dressage, to trail ponies, and performance rodeo horses, and everything in between, all within a 30 minute drive radius. In an average week, just with my equine hobbies, I lay my hands on minis, quarter horses, paints, draft mixes and full drafts, pony sized drafts, thoroughbreds, mutts, gaited horses, and some fancy schmanzy dressage horses. I spend an extra moment every time I pick feet, to take notes, and keep track of developments, and observe factors like footing and what its effect is on a hoof's condition in the long run, and have bugged every farrier who's willing to chat with me with questions. Many of them are happy to explain what they're doing, and why. I'm one big geek, when I get the bit between my teeth. :nerd:
> 
> The key to becoming good at your job, any job (I know, farriery is new to me, _but_ I have the same approach to all other jobs and projects, too) is, you don't stop studying, and keep learning from skilled craftspeople in their profession. If I were to learn from a Western-heavy farrier, I might later apprentice for a while with a gaited horse farrier, or maybe spend a couple of weeks tagging along with a barefoot trimmer who knows their stuff, or go to a farrier school across the country to improve my blacksmithing technique, and so on.
> 
> The fact remains, tuition to farrier school is beyond the reach of my current budget, so although apprenticeships are a long term proposition, they may be my only way to currently get into the industry.


If you're a handy, self-motivated, DIY sort of person then I don't see why the apprenticeship approach couldn't work. Sounds like the career equivalent of how I'm building my house. Pay as you go, DIY. Takes forever, might not be the most efficient way to do it, you live in a shack for quite a while at first, but you don't end up with a lot of debt.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I learned dog grooming from an individual that was highly qualified, I worked with her for most of a year. It was mostly an apprenticeship, then I worked with another gal for a year and learned tons from her too. If you find the right people, it's a great way to learn (and in my case also earn a little).


----------



## Hossplay (Jul 21, 2012)

I retired after 45 years as a full time farrier. I went through Porterville Horseshoeing school which was owned by the founder of the Cal Poly farrier program in California. I believe that Portervill was one of the best private schools in the country at the time. That said, It took me five years to become anywhere near proficient. I was a founding member of Calif. Farriers. Asso. which became Western States Farriers Association and I attended regular clinics and weekly workshops offered by master farrier Jay Sharp. I would try to enroll in a reputable college course if I were you. Beware of quickie courses. Even even two month full time courses barely teach you enough to nail a set of shoes on a horse. If you can work with an established farrier after going to a school it is a great way to learn.


----------



## ognend (Sep 15, 2010)

There are a few barefoot farrier schools - there is much more science in these, in my humble opinion, than in your regular "slap the shoes on" business. If I were going to be a farrier, I would be in the barefoot business.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Step back, everyone! Don't touch that subject with a ten foot pole!
eep: :runforhills: :stirpot: 


:lock:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

ognend said:


> There are a few barefoot farrier schools - there is much more science in these, in my humble opinion, than in your regular "slap the shoes on" business. If I were going to be a farrier, I would be in the barefoot business.


I'll touch it Jenny :grump:

1) There, by definition, is no such thing as a barefoot farrier.

2) Clearly you haven't spent any time at any of the better shoeing schools. Tell Mitch Taylor that farrier schools are not science based then stand WELL back :hysterical:

3) By only learning barefoot you are only learning a part of the trade and a fraction of the valuable skills that keep horses sound and performing at their peak.

I could go on, and I still may  but I'll leave it at that for now.


----------

